# Tony's spiffy threads



## AgainstThe Grain (Sep 12, 2018)

Nothing more needs to be said ... but, come on; you know he want your comments & feedback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2018)

It is a spiffy shirt! The man cleans up well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks Texy to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## DKMD (Sep 12, 2018)

What kind of leaf is that? Maple family?


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 12, 2018)

You’d figure he would at least have a mesquite leaf on there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2018)

DKMD said:


> What kind of leaf is that? Maple family?



I think so Doc. Lou, Mesquite doesn't really have leaves, it's more like needles almost.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 12, 2018)

Found the mesquite leaves

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2018)

I gotta say, I kinda like that shirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I gotta say, I kinda like that shirt.



Thanks Collin, me too. I have 3 others very similar to it.


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 16, 2018)

I LOVE that shirt!!!
It is absolutley awesome.
Do they sell any men's clothing where you bought that shirt?

Hope you can laugh. Was meant to be funny.

Really nice shirt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> I LOVE that shirt!!!
> It is absolutley awesome.
> Do they sell any men's clothing where you bought that shirt?
> 
> ...



Now that's funny right there!!

Where's that ban button?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 16, 2018)

You wont believe how much fun Ive had with that backhanded compliment about nice shirt and the follow up punch line.
I pulled it on my boss one day in front of lot of guys. Others had been commenting also. He was all smiles til i threw my punch line. Then he walked away cussin me.
But came back latter saying how funny it was and he was going to use it sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 16, 2018)

That would be _Acer pequeno _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 16, 2018)

Wish I knew what _Acer pequeno means_


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> Wish I knew what _Acer pequeno means_



He's taking a shot at my size, Jim is about a foot taller than me.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 16, 2018)

Acer is the family for maple - kinda like the leaf on Tony's shirt and pequeno is Spanish for small.


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 17, 2018)

Ha. Nothing wrong with being short. I was short as a kid growing up and spent my childhood needlessly worrying that I'd be short ALL my life. 
I worried for naught. I grew to be a strapping 5 ft 5 inches.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> Ha. Nothing wrong with being short. I was short as a kid growing up and spent my childhood needlessly worrying that I'd be short ALL my life.
> I worried for naught. I grew to be a whopping 5 ft 5 inches.





HA!!! Short stuff!! I'm 5' 5-1/2"!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

